# Warranty servicing NESN Philips



## oversleep (Nov 2, 2012)

I am in the process of having a Gaggia classic warrant service with NESN. The unit is booked through Philips customer service and will be picked up in the next few days. The is due to there is some dripping around the outside of grouphead and some dripping from steam wand even when it is fully closed.

I think the fault can be rectify by replacing both the boiler seal and steam valve seal. But this will take few hours of my time.

After reading this,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Platinum-Vision-74845-Machine/dp/B000Y0YY9Y

Under the review part...

and this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5969-Do-not-ever-send-your-machine-for-service-or-repair-to-philips!&highlight=nesn

I am quite concern

Just wonder if this is a good move or I should just do this myself and not risking others to sort it out.


----------



## oversleep (Nov 2, 2012)

I got the gaggia back few days ago...No leak around the outside of group head now

It turns out i was wrong about boiler seal which i was very sure it was...

NESN replace few things below:

Solenoid Valve

Water Pump

Steam valve

Group Gasket

Thermal sensor

Overall service take about 10 days including pick up, service, and return.

Smooth and effective !!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I bet its good to have your machine back.

Nice to hear of a smooth warranty repair or replacement from Philips / NESN


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

oversleep said:


> Overall service take about 10 days including pick up, service, and return.
> 
> Smooth and effective !!!


Nice to hear about good service. A tick for Philips and NESN. Now you can enjoy making espresso again.


----------

